# london farms public dove field



## Cpt Sniper (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone know where this is. I found this as quota hunt choice.

cpt sniper


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jul 21, 2015)

disregard .  found it in region 2.

cpt sniper.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 22, 2015)

I can't find it... Where is it?


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jul 22, 2015)

pm sent.

cpt sniper


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Jul 27, 2015)

*london farms*

    regs on line now.


----------



## joboo (Aug 20, 2015)

Who else got drawn for the first hunt? Is it first come first servre for spots?


----------



## Cpt Sniper (Aug 21, 2015)

not drawn. back to my old honey hole.

cpt sniper.


----------

